# Japanese Quail Chicks Setup, Pics and specs



## reptileKev81 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys,
Money is a bit tight at the moment, so instead of spending $10-$13 per frozen rat from pet stores, I have been thinking of getting some quail chicks instead since they are cheaper and maybe even breeding them myself.

I was just wondering what kind of setup I would need.
If anyone has any out there, I would love to see some pics.
What equipment would i need eg. Lighting, Heating etc. Can the eggs be incubated naturally, or would I need to incubate them myself?
Also any tips on feeding them, what do they eat as a staple and what treats, if any, do they like?

Also, how many chicks should I start with to build a small colony?
I only have 1 python at the moment but intend to get more soon, and I'm sure mum would love the option of being able to cook some fresh home grown quails for dinner.

I appreciate any light you guys can shed on the topic.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## beeman (Jan 27, 2010)

You have only 1 python and money is tight!
The dollars spent setting up to produce quail will feed your snake for approx 12 months


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 27, 2010)

At $2 per quail compared to $10-14 per frozen rat, quails are obviously the cheaper choice.

And if you read my post above, breeding them was only a maybe.
For further down the track when I have more snakes and money isn't an issue anymore.
I would just like to know whats involved in breeding them.


----------



## yommy (Jan 27, 2010)

they grow just as well on Jap quails and still do solid stools though i do like to offer rat one feed qual the next.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 27, 2010)

yommy said:


> they grow just as well on Jap quails and still do solid stools though i do like to offer rat one feed qual the next.



Thanks for the info.
I have got heaps of spare fish tanks lying around the house.
Is it ok to keep them in one of the tanks?
Or should I make a proper cage for em.
Also, what needs do they have?
Heating/lighting etc


----------



## Jen (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, I am looking at breeding quail and I found a really good care page using google, its a CSIRO one i think and it has all the temps for brooding and the like, as well as the floor space needed etc.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jen said:


> Hi, I am looking at breeding quail and I found a really good care page using google, its a CSIRO one i think and it has all the temps for brooding and the like, as well as the floor space needed etc.



Didnt find the one you were referring to but I found a sweet care sheet at http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/145346/Raising-Japanese-quail.pdf

Would still like to see some setup pics


----------



## Jen (Jan 27, 2010)

lol, sorry, thats the one, i knew it was some gov. thing.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pics please *

BUMP!
Would love to see pics of how you house your quails.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Jan 28, 2010)

jap quail very rarely incubate their own eggs.
I buy in eggs and incubate my own.
Why not breed your own rats?
Alot less work than keeping chick warm.
I do both and the rats win hands down.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

As previously stated Jap quails will hardly ever sometimes never incubate their own eggs. You can purchase your self a cheap incubator and it will do the job for them...

If you want more info on them pm me


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 28, 2010)

magick81 said:


> At $2 per quail compared to $10-14 per frozen rat, quails are obviously the cheaper choice.
> 
> And if you read my post above, breeding them was only a maybe.
> For further down the track when I have more snakes and money isn't an issue anymore.
> I would just like to know whats involved in breeding them.


hi mate i just spent 300 on an incubator plus building a pen for them and a raising enclosure as they have to be kept at 37 degrees for the first week after being born so i would stick to the rats as they r a pain to breed as the eggs have to be turned 4 times a day. all comes down to what u value ur time at. either way good luck


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 28, 2010)

diamondgal79 said:


> jap quail very rarely incubate their own eggs.
> I buy in eggs and incubate my own.
> Why not breed your own rats?
> Alot less work than keeping chick warm.
> I do both and the rats win hands down.


i would agree i breed my own rats and sell rat racks much cheaper


----------



## Jen (Jan 28, 2010)

Not to be rude, but some people cannot have rats - I can't because of my job, and cannot even have contact with dead frozen ones. Therefore, quail seem like a good alternative for those who cannot have rodents, but still want snakes. SO if anyone does have pics of their set up, I too would love to see them


free bump for the thread


----------



## Northern (May 22, 2010)

I keep and breed my own quails, they are kept in an 6ft x 6 ft aviary. They are easy to care for birds and as long as you make sure the have shelter from the weather, food and fresh water they do the rest themselves. They are bad incubators though as someone has already said. I incubate the eggs myself which is not so hard compared to some other birds. (The incubator broke and they had no heat for 2 days and still hatched so they're hardy)They are tiny as chicks but grow very fast so they're great if you need varied sizes.... When our chicks are the right size... thats when my husband does the rest lol
rats are easier but for people with fussy pythons quails are a godsend


----------



## Kenshin (May 22, 2010)

i used to work at a raptor rehabilitation place that bred jap quail he had a wooden hutch like thing with a light at one end as a grow out and he used an aviarys for the adults, jap quail have been domesticated longer then chickens so obviously 99% of the time are incapable of incubating theyre own eggs so you will beed a bird incubator you could buy one that has a fair sized capacity for about 250

you could make like a fenced off run for them but cats, raptors and reptiles will nick them if its not covered


----------



## Bax155 (May 23, 2010)

big red letters won't get you pictures mate!!


----------

